# How to activate Google Earth



## NoelTTS (Mar 26, 2015)

OK, so I have MMI activated and myAudi Connect all set up and working.

I have been able to send a destination to the car from Google maps.

The car is connected via WiFi outside the house and 4G SIM elsewhere, both working fine.

But in the Map Content menu the Google Earth option is greyed out and not available.

Any ideas on what I need to do?

Thanks


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Looking at picking mine up in a couple of weeks... so will watch this thread with interest - if your dealers close, can they not also help?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

This has happened in mine a few times. Normally i have it on google earth and then a few times, it's greyed out like something from Windows 95. The remedy is similar. Switch the car off and on again. It worked (twice) for me. Also try removing the sim and putting back in again if that doesn't work. It's likely just a glitch. Keep us posted! I cannot tire of how amazing Google Earth looks on that display.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NoelTTS (Mar 26, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> This has happened in mine a few times. Normally i have it on google earth and then a few times, it's greyed out like something from Windows 95. The remedy is similar. Switch the car off and on again. It worked (twice) for me. Also try removing the sim and putting back in again if that doesn't work. It's likely just a glitch. Keep us posted! I cannot tire of how amazing Google Earth looks on that display.
> 
> OK I will try the SIM in/out maneuver. The car has been on and off a few times today already with no effect.


----------



## NoelTTS (Mar 26, 2015)

I figured it out:

Need to first select Google in the Map View menu, then it connects to Google Earth and all is revealed. :lol:


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh...! I thought you had done that bit LOL. Still, all sorted - it's amazing isn't it?!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tfsifreak (Nov 5, 2015)

Indeed - another thing is - for Google Street View, once you have got Google Earth, you need the following:

- Car stopped
- Data connection and google Earth working
- Zoom to 30yards
- click the pad once to get the cross
- now zoom lower than 30yards -> boom here is google street view.

See pic ;-)


----------



## NoelTTS (Mar 26, 2015)

Yep, I saw that today too. Cool.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Still havent got that so must persevere. 
Whenever I zoom below 200metres/yards the display holds it there for a short while then defaults back to 200 metres /yards. Also the google display below 200 looks blocky and foggy as though it cant interpret the image.
Is this normal or a setting somewhere that I have missed :?:


----------



## NoelTTS (Mar 26, 2015)

It works for me.

Make sure that Map Content is set to Google Earth, and that you are connected to the net somehow. It is also possible that you are zooming in on a place where Google Streetview has not yet recorded. Or your connection might be too slow.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

deeve said:


> Still havent got that so must persevere.
> Whenever I zoom below 200metres/yards the display holds it there for a short while then defaults back to 200 metres /yards. Also the google display below 200 looks blocky and foggy as though it cant interpret the image.
> Is this normal or a setting somewhere that I have missed :?:


What is your signal strength like and in Map settings the following works for me



















As you can see from the pics that the signal strength at two bars is not that strong in my area but it is LTE (4G) and street view comes up very quickly - so if you have similar signal or stronger, that is not your problem


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Tried this a dozen times and still cant get Streetview and a lot of the google maps just looks like fog.














After i press the pad and try to zoom below 30M the next display says 'Start Route Guidance'

I don't have any indicator of signal strength showing on the display. I have tried searching the menus unsuccessfully.
I am using my iphone (4) which indicates 3 bars on 3G. When stationary I at least managed to get a better image,








The area is well covered with Streetview. Any further ideas welcome


----------



## NoelTTS (Mar 26, 2015)

Its a bandwidth issue I think. Try using a 4G SIM.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

The connection through a phone can be slowly even with good signal..if you like to use google maps is preferable to get a sim


----------



## tfsifreak (Nov 5, 2015)

deeve said:


> Tried this a dozen times and still cant get Streetview and a lot of the google maps just looks like fog.
> View attachment 2
> View attachment 1
> After i press the pad and try to zoom below 30M the next display says 'Start Route Guidance'
> ...


The thing that i find weird is your zoom level says 30yards yet the picture look a lot further than 30yards . As said previously in the thread make sure your bandwidth is ok and make sure the sat nav has fully caught up. Then press the centre console pad once and then zoom lower than 30 yards.

to give you hopefully a better clue, a small box with the yellow google street view character will be drawn first - then google street view.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Out of curiosity rather than necessity I bought an EE 4G sim and popped it in and voila, all is revealed








Strong signal and streetview plus all the other stuff like news and train times!
What freaked me out at first was when i was panning around with streetview I came across my own car!!! It took me a few seconds to realise that it was my previous car parked in exactly the same spot I was parked in while messing about with this. :roll:


----------



## NoelTTS (Mar 26, 2015)

Glad its sorted.

There is no substitute for raw bandwidth :lol:


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

What's best sim deal to get for data to car. A lot have EE is there a specific package?


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Got it online from EE £10 for 30 days with 1GB data as standard which is increased to 100GB for 2 months at no extra cost! That would probably drive you to the moon and back


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Great thanks Deeve


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Last question is it standard, micro or Nano sim?


----------



## NoelTTS (Mar 26, 2015)

standard


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

deeve said:


> Got it online from EE £10 for 30 days with 1GB data as standard which is increased to 100GB for 2 months at no extra cost! That would probably drive you to the moon and back


Do you have a link please?


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

http://shop.ee.co.uk/broadband/mobile-b ... you-go-sim


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks Deeve


----------

